# Ouch that is a big splinter!



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2011)

I never realised how dangerous velodrome track surfaces are.

The Malaysian cyclist (Awang) has just been stretchered off from the Keirin with a 18" splinter straight through his left calf (in one side out the other)!






He still got up and finished the race as well!!!

(edit) Picture here (warning, pretty gruesome)


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2011)

I don't know how the commentators and I  missed it the first time it was so obvious when they were carrying him away


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2011)

I saw him pointing at his leg on the way out but somehow missed the splinter as well. One of the commentators did pick up he had a leg injury although the other one was worrying about his collar bone.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (19 Feb 2011)

Ooooyah! How have they filed the inevitable pothole that is left?


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2011)

I think they have a sort of polyfilla but that is a bit bigger than most chunks they knock out of the tracks


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2011)

Nasty!



Gerry Attrick said:


> Ooooyah! How have they filed the inevitable pothole that is left?



On the "to-do" list?

Good question, mickey taking aside.


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2011)

I wonder if the WTF factor is a plausible excuse for the crash  I think a few of them had the WTF factor as Hoy shot passed and managed to lose it!


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2011)

I think it had more to do with the Spanish rider wanting to ride on the same bit of track as the Malaysian at the same time. He seemed to slide down the bank into the side of Awang


----------



## Jerry Atrik (19 Feb 2011)

He wont be bunny hopping for a while thats for sure .


----------



## crisscross (19 Feb 2011)

My 11 year old daughter is riding at the velodrome on Monday - daren't show her that TV footage now!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2011)

A star British track cyclist had a terrible crash a few years back and ended up pinned to the track by a huge splinter in his back. I just can't remember who it was or when it happened. Does anybody know?


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2011)

It was Jason Queally. From the times online: - 



> But Queally is not afraid of the challenge. After taking up cycling in his mid-twenties, he focused on sprinting after an accident in 1996. Knocked off his bike at 35mph, a large chunk of the track became lodged in his back. The piece of wood was 18 inches long, two inches wide and half an inch thick.As Hoy, who was involved in the crash, recalled in his autobiography: “It was more like a fence post than a splinter and Jason’s scream of ‘I’ve got half the f***ing track in my back’ was not unreasonable in the circumstances.”
> 
> The crash was to have a profound effect on Queally. “I’ve got a scar a foot long that had 100 stitches in it, but I was scarred mentally as well as physically,” he said. “Thankfully, I’d been a swimmer and I had plenty of muscle in my upper body, so it didn’t pierce my heart or lungs. But after that I wanted to focus on events that did not involve bunching. So it was the kilo and team sprint, and now the team pursuit,”


----------



## festival (19 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> A star British track cyclist had a terrible crash a few years back and ended up pinned to the track by a huge splinter in his back. I just can't remember who it was or when it happened. Does anybody know?




I was riding at the national track champs at the old outdoor track at Leicester many years a go, it had a bridge to get from outside to inside the track and the patch of track underneath always took longer to dry out, causing crashes. anyway one rider went down and He had a splinter twice the size of Awangs through his thigh. put me right off. Cant remember his name, I think he was mancester wheelers?


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2011)

Somebody has stuck it on Youtube already


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2011)

mcshroom said:


> It was Jason Queally (Horror story ...)


Aaargh - that was it - _shudder_!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Feb 2011)

just got back from watching it all, what a great show by hoy and a nasty crash.

the tv just doesn't do track racing justice, and for £12, i can't think of a better night of entertainment…


----------



## Paul_L (20 Feb 2011)

me and our lass went as well last night and were pretty much sat in front of where Awang was put on the stretcher. I didn't realise exactly what had happened but i did query WTF was that sticking out of his leg.

A great night of cycling. 

Shame about Pendleton, but Anna Meares is pretty awesome.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Feb 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I think they have a sort of polyfilla but that is a bit bigger than most chunks they knock out of the tracks



nope, it's good old gaffa tape, at least until they have time to do a proper job. one of the chaps who patches up the track rides in my club, so i have it on authority


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2011)

We can look for the patching next time we ride on it eh - looked like a couple of gouges from the video.

Nasty.


----------



## TVC (20 Feb 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> just got back from watching it all, what a great show by hoy and a nasty crash.
> 
> the tv just doesn't do track racing justice, and for £12, i can't think of a better night of entertainment…



This is the first year I haven't been for ages, fantastic days entertainment for pennies. The World Champs a couple of years back were the best, sat by the finish line to see 4 golds and two world records for £15. It just shows how the Olympics are exploiting the market in charging a minimum of £50 for a two hour session.


Anyway, with regard to Awang, it's just a scratch, don't know what he's making a fuss about. I mean, he got back on his bike and sprinted to get third, so it can't be that bad


----------



## e-rider (20 Feb 2011)

I'd prefer a splinter to a truck tyre print on my face!


----------



## Noodley (20 Feb 2011)

Quelly's injury was at Meadowbank....elder Noodlette rode there last year and her team told her about it just before she went into the sprint final


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Feb 2011)

Damn! That is horrendous, but full credit to Awang. I think I would have been crying like a baby and thinking about giving up track for ever rather than getting back on the bike and getting third.


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 Feb 2011)

They left the splinter in his leg overnight while they thought about how to remove it.


----------



## zacklaws (20 Feb 2011)

Fourteen months ago I crashed at speed going too fast round a corner on the road and the only thing that saved my bacon was after leaving the road and before plowing into a solid object was a great pile of hawthorn bushes about six foot high that some farmer had cut down and piled up presumably to burn, and I went straight through the middle and just stopped the other side of them. My bike suffered no damage what so ever, but my legs were stinging like hell with all the thorns stuck in them, but it still made me cringe last night to see that splinter in that leg.

The funny side of my crash though was, I wonder what the farmer thought when he saw his carefully stacked pile of hawthorn all flattened.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Feb 2011)

they use Siberian pine because it provides the fastest surface, but if they uses a 'proper' wood like ash these splinter injuries wouldn't happen.


----------



## Becs (21 Feb 2011)

mr_cellophane said:


> They left the splinter in his leg overnight while they thought about how to remove it.



It's quite common to leave foreign bodies in place for a number of hours to allow blood clots to stablise and facilitate removal - that's what I do when I extract horses from fence posts anyway!

That was the first bit of track racing I've ever watched - I'm hooked!


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Feb 2011)

Saw this crash live, bodies everywhere....Get Well soon Aziz!


----------



## Sambu (21 Feb 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Fourteen months ago I crashed at speed going too fast round a corner on the road and the only thing that saved my bacon was after leaving the road and before plowing into a solid object was a great pile of hawthorn bushes about six foot high that some farmer had cut down and piled up presumably to burn, and I went straight through the middle and just stopped the other side of them. My bike suffered no damage what so ever, but my legs were stinging like hell with all the thorns stuck in them, but it still made me cringe last night to see that splinter in that leg.
> 
> The funny side of my crash though was, I wonder what the farmer thought when he saw his carefully stacked pile of hawthorn all flattened.



At least it wasn't blackthorn!


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> Saw this crash live, bodies everywhere....Get Well soon Aziz!



That's a good pic Vike; if you get what I mean


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Feb 2011)

Saw the the picture in the paper and though what a big pair of tweezers are going to be required to get that out ! The racing i saw was brilliant on the telly,must go down at some point to feel the atmosphere


----------



## montage (21 Feb 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Saw the the picture in the paper and though what a big pair of tweezers are going to be required to get that out ! The racing i saw was brilliant on the telly,must go down at some point to *feel the atmosphere*



Go in Shorts and T shirt....with lots of cold water!


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2011)

They got it out!


----------

